# Heat, Hashimoto's and Hyper symptoms



## wwebby (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello all,

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in early 2005. For many years also, I have been struggling with bipolar disorder. Unfortunately, the two can mimic each other. Lately, though, when I feel "manic" I'm wondering if it's just hyper symptoms (ha****oxicosis)...that I'm having a thyroid flare and that's why I'm anxious, sensitive to noise, have a headache, can sleep, and feel "wired but tired." I've spent years thinking my bipolar meds aren't working, but I'm wondering now if it's my thyroid.

I read somewhere that hyper symptoms can flare up in the heat. I just moved to Baltimore and it's much hotter here than where I'm from. And every summer when it's over 90 degrees, I get the same symptoms. Does anyone know anything about heat and thyroid trouble? Thanks.


----------

